# Today is the One Year Anniversary of the COVID-19 Pandemic.



## EasilyAmused (11 Mar 2021)

Not celebrating it. Just commemorating it.


----------



## Leper (11 Mar 2021)

Certainly, worth a commemoration. This week last year we returned from Spain after spending part of January and all of February with some sunshine. The plane was full and only two people were wearing face masks. The rest of us were nudging each other "See the freaks with the face mass  . . . " 
Little did we know!


----------



## odyssey06 (11 Mar 2021)

I didn't think we'd still be in lockdown \ level 5 a year later!
That makes it a year since I was last in the office.

Family members are starting to get the vaccine due to age or occupation, I thought we'd get it under control without vaccines but looks like we needed the cavalry after all. Fortunate that effective vaccines got here sooner than some forecasted.


----------



## joe sod (19 Mar 2021)

We don't know the real start of it in Wuhan. Very good report on Wuhan last night on prime time about where the virus started and how the Chinese tried to cover up the severity and contagiousness of the virus falsely telling the WHO that it was not spreading by human to human contact. Also internal conversations within the WHO in january where they did not believe the Chinese from their experience with the Chinese and SARS in 2003. However in public the WHO went with the Chinese line.
There seems to be alot more weight now behind the explanation that the virus escaped from the Wuhan Virus lab because scientists there were actually genetically modifying bat viruses to increase the natural contagion of the virus. The visit by the WHO to China and the virus lab and wet market in Wuhan was just a whitewash by the Chinese communist party and an opportunity for them to spread the blame to other countries, in other words they were just using the WHO for their own ends


----------



## joer (19 Mar 2021)

We were lucky enough to have got a city break in sunny Lisbon last , early, February and thought it was unusual to see so many people wearing masks, much more than the usual amount . Perhaps they knew something that we did"nt.


----------



## Purple (19 Mar 2021)

I was in Madison, Wisconsin this time last year. I was talking to a lady from New York who was very frightened about what would happen in her city. It seems like yesterday and like a lifetime ago.


----------



## EasilyAmused (19 Mar 2021)

joe sod said:


> We don't know the real start of it in Wuhan.



It was declared a pandemic on 11th March 2020. FACT!


----------

